# compatibility



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 5, 2010)

Is
Atheros AR8132M 10/100Mb (ethernet)
IntelÂ® WiFi Link 1000 
IntelÂ® Wireless WiFi Link 5100 ABGN Integrated 802.11 b/g/n
IntelÂ® GMA X4500MHD (graphics card) &
Altec LansingÂ® speakers (audio)
compatible with Freebsd 8?
If i had this hardware, could my Freebsd see network, sound & graphics?


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 5, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Is
> Atheros AR8132M 10/100Mb (ethernet)
> IntelÂ® WiFi Link 1000
> IntelÂ® Wireless WiFi Link 5100 ABGN Integrated 802.11 b/g/n
> ...



1) Yes ath(4) driver.
2) Maybe
3) Maybe
4) Definitly 2D Maybe 3D
     Xorg's drivers should be cross platform. It's supported on Linux with the 2.8 or 2.9 series driver. Ports now has 2.9.1 so it should work.
5) If the speakers are ones you plug into the standard sound card outputs then yes. If it's USB then maybe. We'll need some chipset info on that. Plus checkout audio/oss for more sound support.

Also check the HCL, It's a good place to look for driver information.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2010)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> 1) Yes ath(4) driver.



Atheros 8132 is wired Ethernet, alc(4).  There's one in my Aspire One.  It's better than nothing, not very fast, oddball, low-end.  I'd rather have the much-maligned Realtek.

Intel 5100

Hard to tell without actual testing, but I'd shy away from newer Intel video unless I could test it myself.  FreeBSD Laptop Compatibility List is worth a look.


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 6, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Atheros 8132 is wired Ethernet, alc(4).  There's one in my Aspire One.  It's better than nothing, not very fast, oddball, low-end.  I'd rather have the much-maligned Realtek.



Right you are. Ignore my 1st point.


----------

